# Salt prices are super high



## pvtben121 (Aug 22, 2010)

I was just quoted bulk salt at $120 a ton. Which is a $42 increase, and 53 % over last year. Highway Robbery, I am screwed with my 2 year contracts.

Just imagine if gas went up 53% that would make it $5.00 a gallon, everyone would lose their mind.


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

pvtben121;1821391 said:


> I was just quoted bulk salt at $120 a ton. Which is a $42 increase, and 53 % over last year. Highway Robbery, I am screwed with my 2 year contracts.
> 
> Just imagine if gas went up 53% that would make it $5.00 a gallon, everyone would lose their mind.


That's not a good sign...


----------



## lawnkale (Dec 4, 2008)

contract's should have a price clause for fuel and material price increases. this isnt the first time salt has doubled. did it couple years ago


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

lawnkale;1821426 said:


> contract's should have a price clause for fuel and material price increases. this isnt the first time salt has doubled. did it couple years ago


Bingo......

Look at the history of the last 8 years.


----------



## liquidchloride (May 28, 2014)

Word on the street is--if we get an average winter to start--3 events in Nov and 6-8 or so in Dec--we all will wish we were only paying $120---if you can stock all your salt--you might want to think about that--Lot's of info out now about the lack of salt EVERYWHERE in the Midwest to Northeast.


----------



## lilweeds (Aug 3, 2007)

Wow, mine didn't even go up 10%. Guess I'm lucky. $79 deliver to my door.


----------



## procuts0103 (Oct 2, 2012)

lilweeds;1821580 said:


> Wow, mine didn't even go up 10%. Guess I'm lucky. $79 deliver to my door.


Is your price from Morton? I'm still waiting for a contract price


----------



## fireside (Mar 1, 2008)

Salt pricing is all over the place. I just got 25 tons delivered 80 per ton delivered. The catch is only tri axle loads and you must take it by sept 1. After that its going above 100 per ton bulk and more than that in the port whole sale yard. All my contracts this year will have a salt pricing cap. 

To the CT guy's buy now because whats in the yard is all into Feb!!! The towns have almost doubled there orders this year after running out last year.


----------



## lilweeds (Aug 3, 2007)

Mines American Rock Salt


----------



## DeSnowman (Jan 13, 2012)

lilweeds: who do you order from up in Reading, Pa?


----------



## lilweeds (Aug 3, 2007)

American Rock Salt


----------



## Longae29 (Feb 15, 2008)

$25-$30/ton increase is what we were told today from the blue salt people. Bins are jammed full at last years price so that's a little plus....I guess $.015/lb isn't that much but Ive lost plenty of bids on less....


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

I know a guy who's supposedly bringing in an entire ship of salt (however that much is) at 87.50/ton. Ive already hear so many excuses why it's gone up but like everyone, we're all still waiting to hear. I want to start putting a few bids out there but how can you when the prices are all over the place.


----------



## Broncslefty7 (Jul 14, 2014)

i got quoted 120 from dunning sand and gravel yesterday and that was for pick up. and if gas went up 53% its be closer to 6.20 here. we put into our contract that is supply runs short they will be getting sand/cal flakes. we are a pool company so we have thousands of pounds of calcium flakes, i had to use some last year and 200lbs. of cal mixed in woth a spreader full of sand worked pretty well.


----------



## pieperlc (Jan 4, 2005)

Anybody know what bagged is gong to do? I assume follow suit, but will it be more of an increase than bulk?


----------



## fireside (Mar 1, 2008)

Broncslefty7;1822887 said:


> i got quoted 120 from dunning sand and gravel yesterday and that was for pick up. and if gas went up 53% its be closer to 6.20 here. we put into our contract that is supply runs short they will be getting sand/cal flakes. we are a pool company so we have thousands of pounds of calcium flakes, i had to use some last year and 200lbs. of cal mixed in woth a spreader full of sand worked pretty well.


Hey why are you not pulling from Gt in New Haven? They are the only port to bring salt into the state. The location in Hartford comes by railcar but the story is very little salt coming in this year if any to that location. So at 74 per ton plus trucking you will be still way under 120 per ton plus trucking. Delivery from the port to my shop was 100 dollars that's around 20 miles one way.


----------



## fireside (Mar 1, 2008)

pieperlc;1822898 said:


> Anybody know what bagged is gong to do? I assume follow suit, but will it be more of an increase than bulk?


I got my bagged pricing the other day. Buy bulk and fill 5 gallon pails. If not you could lose your shirt and first born!! To answer your question double and a little more for good measure.


----------



## Broncslefty7 (Jul 14, 2014)

i have no idea about the ports or anything like that ive always bought from dunning. im paying 5.50 per bag of rock salt at the moment.


----------



## fireside (Mar 1, 2008)

Broncslefty7;1822940 said:


> i have no idea about the ports or anything like that ive always bought from dunning. im paying 5.50 per bag of rock salt at the moment.


No reason to use a middle man go to the supplier of them!! I would save the 1k on just one load and two loads is 2k. That's a nice little profit without doing anything! A buddy of mine was doing the same thing he was shocked after I saved him over 5k just buying from the port. If you need the contact info PM me.


----------



## fireside (Mar 1, 2008)

My little savings pile around 40 ton


----------



## SnowMatt13 (Jan 8, 2003)

In Illinois almost 170 municipalities were left off the state bid for salt if that gives you any indication.


----------



## Flawless440 (Dec 6, 2010)

pvtben121;1821391 said:


> I was just quoted bulk salt at $120 a ton. Which is a $42 increase, and 53 % over last year. Highway Robbery, I am screwed with my 2 year contracts.
> 
> Just imagine if gas went up 53% that would make it $5.00 a gallon, everyone would lose their mind.


See your in Cols... Were are you buying from? Is that quote from the 670 pile?
I'm still sitting on 50 tons a 10 pallets of sidewalk salt so i havent even checked


----------



## NJSnowMgt (Aug 25, 2014)

lilweeds;1821580 said:


> Wow, mine didn't even go up 10%. Guess I'm lucky. $79 deliver to my door.


Ours went a up a little from ISCO morton... apparently they've stocked up around NJ finally. I'm sure by December, if it was anything at all close to last year, will be $200 a ton by winters end. Terrible for those who have per tonnage contracts that are spreading for $200 a ton applied/billed!


----------



## Meezer (Apr 3, 2010)

SnowMatt13;1823115 said:


> In Illinois almost 170 municipalities were left off the state bid for salt if that gives you any indication.


Why was that done & what does that mean?


----------



## 98Chevy2500 (Nov 27, 2005)

Meezer;1824597 said:


> Why was that done & what does that mean?


Probably because there was not enough salt to go around to all the gov municipalities, it means salt is in short supply aka: salt companies are playing games again.


----------



## fireside (Mar 1, 2008)

A couple of weeks ago i read story about salt for the upcoming winter. The problem is salt supplies were depleted last year from all the mines stock piles along with DPW sites. So they need to mine it than delivery it. Delivery seems to be the biggest problem not all railcars can haul it or ships to the shipping ports. The story also talked about down south. The areas that never or just sometimes get snow and ice events got hammered last year.The taxpayers of those states called for action! That meaning they are building salt storage buildings,updating equipment/buying it for the first time, and buying SALT our salt. The expected costs are 500 million dollars plus. 
The other problem is after last year many towns have increased there salt orders or doubled them not only doubled but they all want the product now. The contractors ran into the same problem as the towns so what do they do? Buy now for the whole season and than some. Myself being one of them i have already got one load delivered and a second coming next week. I never get salt before the second week of november by sept 2 will have about 65 tons on hand.


----------



## NorthernSvc's (Mar 12, 2006)

Most salt suppliers I talk to say they have no interest in me unless I am buying 500-1000 tons... I think it's high time us smaller companies band together and form a co-op


----------



## SnowMatt13 (Jan 8, 2003)

The salt suppliers had contracts that renewed from last year. New contracts were not bid on. My guess is the amount of salt used nationwide last winter has the salt companies taking care of their obligations first before they bid.

I personally thing there is politics involved too. When this happened in '08 they didn't have it for $45/ton but they did if you were willing to pay $145. I'm sure the price was also increased to get people to order less cause they could only afford so much but on the other side of the coin I think there was some price gouging also.....


----------



## SnowMatt13 (Jan 8, 2003)

I think also things need to change across the board. I believe there is too much irresponsibility, both public and private, with salt usage. Training and policy is key and I think that is where we as an industry is lacking. I can't tell you how many days I see an IDOT truck scrape a shoulder back one more foot and lay down a pile of salt behind the truck like its going to do something. Makes me think that if that happens across the state, what they waste in a day would probably be a season worth of salt for a small muni somewhere. Same goes with the guy who is trying to burn an inch of snow off a parking lot with salt.
We change our practices and procedures and in 5 years the salt companies would be practically giving away the salt they'd have so much. But why don't we? LIABILITY. People want to drive 55mph in a raging snowstorm and will sue if they have an accident and claim negligence against a muni, same as a dumba++ that walks out of store and falls on his brain in a parking lot.


----------



## Meezer (Apr 3, 2010)

SnowMatt13;1824837 said:


> The salt suppliers had contracts that renewed from last year. New contracts were not bid on. My guess is the amount of salt used nationwide last winter has the salt companies taking care of their obligations first before they bid.
> 
> I personally thing there is politics involved too. When this happened in '08 they didn't have it for $45/ton but they did if you were willing to pay $145. I'm sure the price was also increased to get people to order less cause they could only afford so much but on the other side of the coin I think there was some price gouging also.....


Hey Matt I'm curious as to what you meant by:



> In Illinois almost 170 municipalities were left off the state bid for salt


----------



## Maclawnco (Nov 21, 2002)

SnowMatt13;1824837 said:


> I think there was some price gouging also.....


Ridiculous statements like this just set me off. Go vote for obama again.

If a supplier has 500k of overhead for each winter and sells 500k tons of salt each year, what has to happen to when he is only allocated half that many tons this winter? His overhead per ton doubled.

Face it, you're clearly a victim of government schools if you can't think this one thru.


----------



## procuts0103 (Oct 2, 2012)

Anyone get their per ton price yet? ? I'm still waiting.....


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Maclawnco;1824960 said:


> Ridiculous statements like this just set me off. Go vote for obama again.
> 
> If a supplier has 500k of overhead for each winter and sells 500k tons of salt each year, what has to happen to when he is only allocated half that many tons this winter? His overhead per ton doubled.
> 
> Face it, you're clearly a victim of government schools if you can't think this one thru.


I hear what ur saying. The fix cost are the same but daily operating cost go down.

They use less fuel, less man hours, etc.


----------



## SnowMatt13 (Jan 8, 2003)

The state of IL offers a bid to all munis as a whole. It is an opt-in process. This year the salt companies chose not to provide bids for 197 munis it turned out to be. Most likely because the other agencies were renewing contracts and the 197 were new contracts and the companies didn't think they could fill the tons requested.
And Maclawnco, give me a break. You explain to me why in 2008 I paid $140/ton in a "shortage" and a muni 8 miles from me paid $38/ton.
Plus the suppliers didn't have it for me at a reasonable price but if I was willing to pay $140/ton they have every last kernel I wanted to buy available.
I've got some ocean front property in Colorado to sell you sometime.


----------



## Snowman7 (Sep 24, 2009)

Still waiting for price per ton also... Has anyone got their pricing yet??


----------



## NorthernSvc's (Mar 12, 2006)

I'm telling you... We all need to chip in and start our own co-op... Buy our own barge and shipping terminal... Deal directly with the mines...farmers do it with seed, chemicals and large tractors...


----------



## tbi (Sep 30, 2007)

I locked in yesterday for a guaranteed 800 tons of clearlane delivered for $89/ton. Not happy but it could be worse. And I have to take all 800 tons.


----------



## SnowMatt13 (Jan 8, 2003)

Northern is right. Eliminate the middle man. Some townships have done that in Illinois and last year their price per ton was cheaper than the state bid.


----------



## buckeyes79 (Oct 30, 2010)

To give an idea of how dire the situation is in Ohio,
A pool or co-op of buyers all made up of cities, counties, townships, etc in southwest ohio go out for bid on 250,000 tons. The three big players- Cargill, Morton, and North American always bid on it and the pool takes the lowest bid. This year only North American bid on it and only stated they had 25k tons to sell. The others said they only wanted to sell to prior years customers. 250k tons is nothing to sneeze at. Not only is availability terrible, no city or town could of seen a more than doubling of last years price. They may not be able to afford to salt at 110-120 a ton as it sits now. If anyone is thinking of buying bulk or bagged salt and has a supplier with it, they should buy.


----------



## mike33 (Feb 15, 2006)

I just got my quote sheet Thursday. My bulk will be around 79.00 a ton charged. or around 77.00 cash price. last year it was 67.00 a ton. I use a supplier from around Pittsburgh area. 50 lb. bagged rock salt 3.88 per bag 49 to a pallet. I have to buy a few skids for some of my subs they have some of my old spreaders and case I get behind. Last year 50 lb bags was 3.05 and these are pick up prices. Im around 100 miles east of there and I pay a tri-axle 18.00/ a ton for delivery.


----------



## procuts0103 (Oct 2, 2012)

mike33;1827621 said:


> I just got my quote sheet Thursday. My bulk will be around 79.00 a ton charged. or around 77.00 cash price. last year it was 67.00 a ton. I use a supplier from around Pittsburgh area. 50 lb. bagged rock salt 3.88 per bag 49 to a pallet. I have to buy a few skids for some of my subs they have some of my old spreaders and case I get behind. Last year 50 lb bags was 3.05 and these are pick up prices. Im around 100 miles east of there and I pay a tri-axle 18.00/ a ton for delivery.


10 bucks a ton increase is not bad at all.... I hope my quote is the same. But I'm still waiting for my price...


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 19, 2006)

I'm $5 a ton more


----------



## procuts0103 (Oct 2, 2012)

ponyboy;1827851 said:


> I'm $5 a ton more


Cargill or Morton?


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 19, 2006)

Local supplier I pay $80 last year so $85 a ton delivered to my shop not great nit terrible 
I have over 100 tons in stock I try to keep 250 tons on hand


----------



## SaltGuy1 (Nov 22, 2010)

The salt price in KC Missouri has gone up an average of $10-$20/ton. Freight has gone up also due to the demand. Salt mines are not taking on new customers because at this point are at full capacity. Therefore brokers that can get their hands on salt are marking it up and raking the benifit. My recomendaton is for all to stock up early to avoid price rate increases due to demand or even running out.


----------



## alsam116 (Jan 10, 2009)

im just south of cincy ohio and I was quoted 120/ton delivered last year I pad 85ish delivered. I was told by supplier to take all I can asap cause the prices are only going to go up when snow flies because of shortage.


----------



## hickslawns (Dec 18, 2004)

alsam116;1828953 said:


> im just south of cincy ohio and I was quoted 120/ton delivered last year I pad 85ish delivered. I was told by supplier to take all I can asap cause the prices are only going to go up when snow flies because of shortage.


Yup. $75/ton at start of last season. By the end of the season I was paying $110/ton. My quote this year was $125/ton. $50/ton increase since last year? Ridiculous. I am buying now for the year. It is crap, but what else can you do but take delivery when it is available. I would say much of my competition is probably not even thinking about salt yet. Many local guys go buy a pallet or two before a storm and assume it will always be waiting for them. I like to help those in need, but this year it won't happen. I am buying for my customers. If another contractor runs out for their lack of pre-planning? Sorry about your luck.

In regards to a co-op. It sounds great on paper. I don't foresee it working though. Getting enough contractors to pony up the money in August-Sept-Oct to ensure they have salt just won't happen. Then you need to work together for a centralized storage facility, loader, scales, and people to run it. Everyone wants the benefits of a co-op but I believe few are willing to pay for it and chip in to make it happen. What could be a better plan is to start your own supply house and just sell it to everyone else. I have a feeling the grass wouldn't be as green once you are on the other side. I am sure our suppliers are just as frustrated as we are. Might be one or two who were gouging, but I am guessing many of them are stressing about taking care of their customers' needs just like we are.


----------



## procuts0103 (Oct 2, 2012)

Talked to Morton yesterday told me 125 a ton. Paid 61 a ton last 3 years. Greed is a *****. I would love to slap the peice of crap who dictates these prices. Gonna Run Alot Of Small Companies Out Of Business. ********!


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Glad I'm bidding new accounts figuring salt cost @ 125 a ton.


----------



## Advantage (Nov 7, 2007)

Our cost went up $40/ton or 63% increase and that's if they even have enough.


----------



## gsphunter (Jan 18, 2011)

First year I've pre-bought salt. I typically get tandem loads at will to my bin starting in mid November and refill all season at $82.50 delivered to my bin. That's where I started last season at. By the end of last season I was paying $225/ton. Trucking salt from Ogden, UT to St. Louis. We never ran out during a storm though, which made us look like heroes to our biggest customer that uses a couple different contractors, who did run out.

We ran salt from two suppliers last year, which I do to hedge my bets against one of them running out at any given time. We buy enough from each to at least show up on their radar.

This year, my one supplier is sitting out of the game, because brokers are contacting his customers directly and selling them salt for the same price he can buy it. My other supplier was at $125/ton - pre-season price. Huge benefit of them is they were willing to store it and load it during an event.

Ended up paying $89.50 for 100 tons barged to Beelman in St. Louis. From there I'll probably pay $8-$10/ton shipping to our bin, so I'll be right around $100/ton, but it's guaranteed to be that price from now until April. That could be a realized savings of anywhere from $2,500 - $7,000 depending on what prices actually do this winter.

Like others are saying, buy early if at all possible. I have a buddy that works for St. Charles Co in MO, and he said they haven't bought any salt yet and all but one of there bins is essentially empty. I think they have 5 bins that probably hold 1,500 - 3,000 tons. 

The guys that buy the least are the ones that are going to get shafted the worst I think too. At 100 tons, I would consider myself on the smaller side of the game, considering there are plenty of large operations around me that buy 3 and 4 barges at a time at 1500 tons a piece.

Point being, if you think your salt supplier is going to value a 20 ton a year customer when they start running low, you are kidding yourself. That salt is going to their biggest customers first, no different than if you are down to your last ton making a decision on what lot it's going down on. Your biggest, best, quickest paying customers are getting that salt. Your supplier is no different.


----------



## Ne1 (Jan 15, 2007)

Spoke with my salt salesman today and he said there not taking any new customers as they cant fill the orders they already have. Should make for an interesting winter.


----------



## tbi (Sep 30, 2007)

Until the lawyers are eradicated there will always be. A salt shortage.


----------



## DeSnowman (Jan 13, 2012)

I am trying to find the best prices for Calcium Chloride in 50 lb bags. Are there any companies you guys would recommend. I have one company that is offering 13.50 per bag, if I order 9 pallets or more the price goes to 13.08 a bag, with 49 bags per pallet. Any better deals out there?? Thanks for your help


----------



## DodgeBlizzard (Nov 7, 2003)

We normally order one load this time of the year and then as needed. Last year we were down to a couple buckets before the season ended. We have two loads coming tomorrow morning. $95 / ton plus $7/ton delivery. Not much of an increase from last year. Dispatch said we were VERY SMART ordering two loads and this early.


----------



## procuts0103 (Oct 2, 2012)

Guys are ordering salt and I'm still waiting for my price from Morton. I must look like a complete idiot for putting trust in a company like Morton to take care of me. What's the hold up. I'm starting to get pissed. What's my price? And when can I start filling my bin...


----------



## goodlivin33 (Aug 22, 2010)

i just got a quote for 50# bagged solar salt at $6.50 a bag 1 to 7 plts $6.00 per 8 or more plts that is from menards


----------



## cbeard (Feb 25, 2007)

Mike33. Can I get a name and # for your supplier in Pittsburg?


----------



## Hail2redskns (Jun 19, 2013)

Mike33 Can you give me your PA contact?


----------



## Citytow (Sep 21, 2014)

rumor has it , supposed to be a shortage in this area . barges couldn't bring it in fast enough last year. there was a barge stuck in the delaware becuase they didnt have the correct paperwork .(so they say ) international looks light right now compared to past years , but they had to resurface an acre a few weeks back .havent been down oceanport lately . who knows ? possibly mackman ?

been locked in the last 3 yrs w/ same #'s. waiting for 14-15 #'s oct 1st


----------



## Citytow (Sep 21, 2014)

DeSnowman;1835693 said:


> I am trying to find the best prices for Calcium Chloride in 50 lb bags. Are there any companies you guys would recommend. I have one company that is offering 13.50 per bag, if I order 9 pallets or more the price goes to 13.08 a bag, with 49 bags per pallet. Any better deals out there?? Thanks for your help


your in the NO TAX state dude , your probably getting the best . I use a delaware po box to buy mine .


----------

